# Pickled herring question



## taxlady (Aug 6, 2015)

I bought some pickled herring at Costco. They are pretty good, but they are still too sweet for my taste. Has anyone here ever rinsed the pickled herring and then re-seasoned them? If so, please tell me about it.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 6, 2015)

What brand is it? I buy "Vita Brand" and it doesn't taste sweet to me. I have never tried to "re-pickle" anything.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 6, 2015)

CraigC said:


> What brand is it? I buy "Vita Brand" and it doesn't taste sweet to me. I have never tried to "re-pickle" anything.


It's made by "Feature Foods", a Canadian company. So far, it's the least sweet non-Scandinavian pickled herring that I have tried. I would buy pickled herring at Ikea, but theirs is full of weird chemicals.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't buy pickled herring, but if the banana pepper pickles I buy are too sweet, I'll pour out some of the liquid and add more vinegar. I don't think it's a problem.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 6, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't buy pickled herring, but if the banana pepper pickles I buy are too sweet, I'll pour out some of the liquid and add more vinegar. I don't think it's a problem.




I've done the same with store bought pickled beets that were too sweet.  Would probably work with pickled herring.


----------



## Caslon (Aug 8, 2015)

Just a suggestion, adding some salt and lemon juice will un-sweeten the herring.  We have herring,  both creamed and pickled at our Scandinavian type smorgasbord xmas dinners. 
I like herring in those jars, but I don't buy it regularly.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have a 750g (~1 1/3 lbs) jar of this herring. I will give both methods a try in smaller jars.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2015)

Let us know. Because the process to make pickled herring involves brining it first and then adding the flavour as the final step, I wonder if you rinsed it and then pickled it again using vodka and black peppercorns would work...


----------



## taxlady (Aug 10, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Let us know. Because the process to make pickled herring involves brining it first and then adding the flavour as the final step, I wonder if you rinsed it and then pickled it again using vodka and black peppercorns would work...


From what I have read, you can use salted herring and skip the brine. Why do you suggest vodka? Because it isn't sour like vinegar? How about white wine?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 10, 2015)

I'd use one of these as a guide, depending on what you have now: http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/883-pickled-herring-three-ways


----------



## taxlady (Aug 10, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I'd use one of these as a guide, depending on what you have now: Pickled Herring Three Ways Recipe - NYT Cooking


Thank you for the reminder. I have found a bunch of Scandinavian recipes in Danish, on the internet.


----------

